
Why fully distributed is by far the best way to run a software team - andrioni
https://medium.com/red-planet-labs/why-fully-distributed-is-by-far-the-best-way-to-run-a-software-team-d99abfc0c700
======
byoung2
Another benefit is reduced risk of business interruptions. Living in Los
Angeles, I have experienced times when the office was physically inaccessible
due to wildfires, and this is happening more frequently. With the whole team
in one office, annoyances like internet outages, power outages, police
activity can shut down the whole business. Having a distributed team protects
you against a lot of that risk.

